# Egg whites



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

I've been eating these fukers for ever and what do you guys do to make these things taste better?  I pretty much shove them down my throat. Just want to hear options.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 22, 2014)

Muscle Egg!!!!!!

Chocolate and chocolate Carmel   


I know it's pricey but the shit is awesome !!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

I used to use them but yeah they are expensive.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2014)

I cook those b1tches in coconut oil, sometimes add a bit of non-caloric butter substitute.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

I might have to give that a try bro. Sounds pretty good


----------



## losieloos (May 22, 2014)

Put some hot sauce on it or my fave, mix it with avocado and if you want throw in some hot sauce.


----------



## MS1605 (May 22, 2014)

Fried in coconut oil. I always eat the yokes though. No need to throw away perfectly good nutrients. 

I also hard boil them and mix the yoke with hummus and make deviled eggs. Hummus, yoke, a little garlic powder and a pinch of paprika.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 22, 2014)

They taste great when you leave the yokes in....that's the little chicken afterall


----------



## widehips71 (May 22, 2014)

Bacon grease and chipotle hot sauce. You're welcome


----------



## Malevolence (May 22, 2014)

Yolks are loaded with biotin which helps regulate blood sugar levels. Egg Whites have Avidin which binds to the biotin that is already present in your system and sucks it from your body causing a biotin deficiency.  Without the yolk you are actually doing more harm then good. Egg yolks have no effect on your LDL either if that is the reason you are not eating the whole egg. Eat dem bitches whole! !


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

I eat one full egg and the rest are egg whites.  For some people cholesterol is an issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2014)

Mckormick molasses and bacon seasoning


----------



## SHRUGS (May 22, 2014)

2 full eggs and 6-8 whites all in coconut oil for me. It helps if you buy a quality coconut oil too. I get mine from a near by farm and it has way more flavor than the shit from the grocery store.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bronco (May 22, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Muscle Egg!!!!!!
> 
> Chocolate and chocolate Carmel
> 
> ...



This is what i do. The chocolate is awesome


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

Thanks fellas!!! I just need to spice it up.


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> I've been eating these fukers for ever and what do you guys do to make these things taste better?  I pretty much shove them down my throat. Just want to hear options.



Add the yolk and put cheese on them..... Cmon Herm you are a Powerlifter not a check out my physique guy.........my wife eats egg whites, but then she is a woman....


----------



## snake (May 22, 2014)

I hate eggs, damn chicken abortions as far as I am concerned. I raise chickens and always have eggs. Last year I homogenized 2 dozen at a clip and put it in the fridge. Held my nose and slurped down a glass in the morning Rocky Style; gas was terrible!


----------



## bubbagump (May 22, 2014)

I slam 4-6 raw for breakfast  yolks included.  Or, cook them up in coconut oil


----------



## Kohler (May 22, 2014)

I drink at least 32oz of raw egg whites a day. Hell, I have 15 cartons in my fridge. I also eat a minimum 5 whole eggs either fry or scrambled. Farm fresh whole eggs for me. Taste better and cook better.


----------



## JAXNY (May 22, 2014)

Yeah Herm I would not recommend eating egg whites only. Big mistake. I do not believe in these liquid egg white products either. Cheaper and fresher to buy your own eggs. Egg whites are an incomplete protein. You need the yolks just not as many as the whites. I do like shrugs has already suggested. 2 yolks per every 6 to 8 whites and scramble them. 
I do the same with hard boiled.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, I usually just use one full egg so maybe I'll throw in another with some coconut oil cause that seems to be the go to dish.


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah, I usually just use one full egg so maybe I'll throw in another with some coconut oil cause that seems to be the go to dish.


Dont be afraid off the Yolk.....unless you are competing in the bikini class.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2014)

We'll I might alpha.


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2014)

I fry 5 whole eggs in coconut oil every morning. Sometimes whole butter, I've even used lard a couple of times. Chop up some green onions,  mushrooms,  Black pepper, and hot sauce. Yummy!


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 22, 2014)

Like a few said I add the entire egg into my additional egg whites.
So 4 egg whites and 1 entire egg.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 23, 2014)

Eggs & mixed veggies - usually broccoli, carrots, and green beens - all sautéed together - Seasoned with basil, oregano, & garlic





And Idk wtf this coconut oil / pacific islander shit is... I'm Italian so anything but olive oil is against my religion


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Eggs & mixed veggies - usually broccoli, carrots, and green beens - all sautéed together - Seasoned with basil, oregano, & garlic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I won't fry with olive oil but I'll put it on just about everything else I eat


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2014)

eggs and oats is the secret to the bundy abs...alittle tren never hurt


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Add the yolk and put cheese on them..... Cmon Herm you are a Powerlifter not a check out my physique guy.........my wife eats egg whites, but then she is a woman....



whats the point of using steroids if u dont care about your physique?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats the point of using steroids if u dont care about your physique?



That's funny you ask cause on my side we wonder what's the point of using steroids if all you care about if your physique and don't compete in BB?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 23, 2014)

Man shits getting real n the egg thread. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's funny you ask cause on my side we wonder what's the point of using steroids if all you care about if your physique and don't compete in BB?



competing in bb is gay..to look good so girls cum on sight is cool..cooler then lifting 1000 pounds..i dont wear speedos nor do i grease myself...but when its time to take the shirt off im first in line...while the guts all hang back and talk about dead lifting


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2014)

why cant PL care about how they look as well as lifting heavy...Ill tell u why cause most are lazy fat guys who dont care about diet or taking care of their bodies..1 rpm is all they care about...being 30% bf who cares...they abuse steroids and have only numbers to show for it..I want to see a PL that is inshape already...now talk about how gay it is to have a ripped stomach while im getting the finest pussy to lick my skinny balls


----------



## LeanHerm (May 23, 2014)

Well I care about how I look and how much I can lift so does that count for anything? Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why cant PL care about how they look as well as lifting heavy...Ill tell u why cause most are lazy fat guys who dont care about diet or taking care of their bodies..1 rpm is all they care about...being 30% bf who cares...they abuse steroids and have only numbers to show for it..I want to see a PL that is inshape already...now talk about how gay it is to have a ripped stomach while im getting the finest pussy to lick my skinny balls



Cause I like pizza and poptarts and superhuman sized portions


----------



## AlphaD (May 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats the point of using steroids if u dont care about your physique?


Nothing wrong with looking good bundy......but there are numerous ways to acheive physique enhanced results without choking down egg whites....which was the topic.  Go for the nutrients.... whole eggs.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why cant PL care about how they look as well as lifting heavy...Ill tell u why cause most are lazy fat guys who dont care about diet or taking care of their bodies..1 rpm is all they care about...being 30% bf who cares...they abuse steroids and have only numbers to show for it..I want to see a PL that is inshape already...now talk about how gay it is to have a ripped stomach while im getting the finest pussy to lick my skinny balls



When PLing, I wanted to lift the most in my weight class; leave with a trophy under one arm and my hottie under the other. What a greedy shit I was!


----------



## Rage Strength (May 24, 2014)

I always like to add a whole egg to every cup of egg whites I eat.. Cook them bitches in some 0 cal canola oil and throw some lean beef in while it's cooking and top it off with some a few slices of kraft singles and some hot sauce. My breakfast every morning lol


----------



## Infantry87 (May 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why cant PL care about how they look as well as lifting heavy...Ill tell u why cause most are lazy fat guys who dont care about diet or taking care of their bodies..1 rpm is all they care about...being 30% bf who cares...they abuse steroids and have only numbers to show for it..I want to see a PL that is inshape already...now talk about how gay it is to have a ripped stomach while im getting the finest pussy to lick my skinny balls



Mark bell bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Mark bell bro



he got that look from tren and reps..I agree some are in good shape.Im no hater i just wanna see guy care about look as well as strength


----------



## Infantry87 (May 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> he got that look from tren and reps..I agree some are in good shape.Im no hater i just wanna see guy care about look as well as strength



Yea man. I don't hate, as long your putting that work in then. But I will agree if your strong and look semi decent, your pulling ass. I pm'd you a few days ago BB


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> he got that look from tren and reps..I agree some are in good shape.Im no hater i just wanna see guy care about look as well as strength



No he got that look from a ketogenic diet done over the course of a year or so. And he only decided to do that after injuring his leg on a 1085 squat.  He promotes eating like a bodybuilder.

And tren and GH.


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2014)

U guys all make me laugh


----------



## Zeus (Jun 17, 2014)

Drink pasteurized liquid egg whites! BEst source of protein IMO


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 17, 2014)

Zeus said:


> Drink pasteurized liquid egg whites! BEst source of protein IMO



x2x...

i just drink the regular 1/4 gallon you buy.  i prolly get 12 pro shakes from a large carton.  fuk eating eggs......


----------

